# Newbie needing help.



## shmokinmymeat (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi guys 
I live in Ipswich (Suffolk) 
If anyone can help I'm looking for somewhere to get clippings/chunks. I'm looking more for fruity flavoured ones. 
Thanks 
Phil


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello Phil.  Welcome to the family.  smokewood is a member who sells smoking wood.  He offers members a discount.  If you don't find what you are looking for let us know.  James is still expanding his product line.  I am sure he will be along soon.  Some things are hard to find.  Tell us what you are looking for and we might be able to help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160115/u-k-members-smokin-weekend

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168342/next-years-meet


----------



## smokewood (Jun 7, 2015)

hiya Phil and Welcome to the group.

I have sent you a pm 

Regards

Smokewood


----------



## wade (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Phil - Welcome to the group. Hopefully Smokewood managed to sort you out


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Phil, welcome to our "Family" and addiction!

Smokewood has you covered!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Jun 8, 2015)

Welcome

Smoke wood is the bomb just sent me some dust and he was very quick and efficient and we get discount! Paul Goulden is good as well


----------



## shmokinmymeat (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks guys for the welcome. I can already see how this can become an addiction lol. 
Smokewood I'll be checking out your website this evening. 
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## markuk (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi there - I'm from Ipswich Smokingmymeat !!

I bicked up some chunks of wood from Westerfield sawmills although it was mainly Oak and Beech - managed to get some free cherry the other day as a neighbour was felling his tree - will need to wait till next year to let it season !

I'm in Pinewood - where are you?


----------



## smokewood (Jun 8, 2015)

MarkUK said:


> Hi there - I'm from Ipswich Smokingmymeat !!
> 
> I bicked up some chunks of wood from Westerfield sawmills although it was mainly Oak and Beech - managed to get some free cherry the other day as a neighbour was felling his tree - will need to wait till next year to let it season !
> 
> I'm in Pinewood - where are you?


Hiya Mark,  If you cut the cherry into chunks, store them in netting bags (if you don't have any I can send you a couple if you want - they hold 10 Kg) and put them in your airing cupboard they will be ready in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## shmokinmymeat (Jun 8, 2015)

Morning Mark 
I'll give westerfields a call today 
Good to find someone local on here. I'm on Grange farm kesgrave. 
How long have you been smoking?


----------



## resurrected (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi Phil,

Welcome from another noobs (did my very first smoke on Sunday).


----------

